# catalog.video.msn.com



## 474374 (Jan 20, 2009)

hello,

We use websense to filter and log all internet activity, i have had a repeted issues with "img1.catalog.video.msn.com, img2.catalog.video.msn.com, img3.catalog.video.msn.com, img4.catalog.video.msn.com,and img5.catalog.video.msn.com" they are logged over and over from the point the user logs on until they log off, sometimes all day and these "img#.catalog.video.msn.com" generate multiple hits each. i was wondering:
1. What are theses associated with
2. If and or do i stop or block these from draining our network bandwidth.

Any and all help would be much appreciated.
Steven DeZalia


----------



## 474374 (Jan 20, 2009)

This Connection seems to connect itself to several of out users, Only our faculty on the students.

Steven


----------

